# Steam heat



## Dplghtg (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a steam system that has been in place for years, now it keeps overloading with water. I replaced the returns, opened the feeder union, installed a check on the return, installed a end of the line vent, checked the pig tail and added a delay on make timer on the feeder.I also insured all of the valves on the rads were open. Any ideas?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dplghtg said:


> I have a steam system that has been in place for years, now it keeps overloading with water. I replaced the returns, opened the feeder union, installed a check on the return, installed a end of the line vent, checked the pig tail and added a delay on make timer on the feeder.I also insured all of the valves on the rads were open. Any ideas?


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dplghtg said:


> I also insured all of the valves on the rads were open. Any ideas?


I'd insured everything not just the valves on the rads...


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

I had that same problem ,I tell how I got it fixed,I called a plumber:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Boilers are something I have never fooled with. BUT I do concur with slickrick!


----------



## Dplghtg (Dec 26, 2010)

waldrop said:


> I had that same problem ,I tell how I got it fixed,I called a plumber:thumbup:


Real nice answer get a life


----------



## Dplghtg (Dec 26, 2010)

Bill said:


> Boilers are something I have never fooled with. BUT I do concur with slickrick!


All valves and vents are open I even adjusted the gas valve too allow for a overtire condition.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You remind me of someone I used to know...let me see, who...ah oh yeah.. tm, is that you?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Dplghtg said:


> All valves and vents are open I even adjusted the gas valve too allow for a overtire condition.


Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

go ahead and keep playing with everything.....

One of two things are going to happen...

Either you are going to cause more damage to your already screwed up system or you are going to endanger your life or somebody elses..

If you called me out and I found out you were fooling around with everything more than likely I either bill you so high than I would put you oon the brink of bankrupcy or I would just leave you with the mess you made


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Dplghtg said:


> All valves and vents are open I even adjusted the gas valve too allow for a overtire condition.


He's a good idea if the system is leaking shut every thing off, and walk away. You dont want to mess with a steam system. It sound like you have no clue were to start.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey dog maybe it's thirsty. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## beavercreekhc (Mar 15, 2010)

why would you replace all of that stuff before looking at a fill valve or maybe even the regulator?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

beavercreekhc said:


> why would you replace all of that stuff before looking at a fill valve or maybe even the regulator?


Thats what I was thinking. We have a leak here, but dont shut the water off! haha


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

if it were me i would go back and adjust the individual rad vents according to the numbers on the vent. balance the load. steam system needs venting but not over venting that cause condensation. don't know what to tell you about your over tire problem.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

If there is an overtire issue maybe the boiler is too small :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate it when the boiler "over tires"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread is almost a year old....just sayin'


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you guys always so harsh? Maybe I shoulda been an elec..... **** that's just stupid.


----------

